# Mega Shrimp Shipment



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

In case you guys didn't know...

Frank's Aquarium got a mega shrimp shipment in last night

Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
Tel - (905) 477-1950


over 200+ CRS, CBS (from A grade to SSS grade)

100+ blue tigers

200+ yellow shrimp (some with gold stripes from head to tail)

100+ red rili & blue rili

300+ cherries

100+ yamato 

6 chocolate shrimps with nice black color


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

he got some blue rili! O: nice! 
lol well im dropping today anyways >. do you know when's hes going to bring his second shipment of plants into store?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I thought his store was going under?

Why is Frank's so far away from me!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

splur said:


> I thought his store was going under?
> 
> Why is Frank's so far away from me!


in a few months

~~~~~~~~~~

I got the first dip! 

Brought 3 SS CRS home


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

How much are his cherry shrimps?


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Blue tiger ? Meaning the Orange eye blue tiger or a different shrimp ?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

splur said:


> I thought his store was going under?
> 
> Why is Frank's so far away from me!


That's what they say all the time  I have been hearing that for more than a year.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> How much are his cherry shrimps?


$2 for local-breds, 
$5 for sakura's (I think)
and $10 for PFR (painted fire red)


----------



## johnchen123 (Jul 22, 2010)

*...*

how much is the SS CRS


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vs5295 said:


> Blue tiger ? Meaning the Orange eye blue tiger or a different shrimp ?


Just regular blue tiger shrimp with black eye



johnchen123 said:


> how much is the SS CRS


ask Frank for details


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

If he made enought money to renew the rent then he will open otherwise April-2012 is the day.



vaporize said:


> That's what they say all the time  I have been hearing that for more than a year.


----------

